# Brittney Palmer In Miami Beach...



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Look who I stumbled upon. Thank me later!

http://blip.tv/splashnewstv/ufc-playboy-playmate-s-sexy-bikini-break-6198311


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

"Oh crap, there's a camera. Better get up and rub my body with a towel."

:>


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Are those boobs real? I'm not sure. Will have to give them the "taste test".


----------



## SuperHero (Mar 24, 2011)

Super F'n Hot... but, she tastes like cigaretts!!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SuperHero said:


> Super F'n Hot... but, she tastes like cigaretts!!


Yeah i really hope those cigarettes are her Boyfriends. Kinda lame to see a girl that hot and cute looking have a cig in her mouth.

If those tits are fake then that explains why they go up to her collar bone.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Are those boobs real? I'm not sure. Will have to give them the "taste test".


Of course not, they are fake as fake can get. And it's a rather bad boob job. You can clearly see the implants and they don't even stay in place:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Of course not, they are fake as fake can get. And it's a rather bad boob job. You can clearly see the implants and they don't even stay in place:


What do fake boobs feel like? Far worse than real?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Never been with a girl with fake boobs... and I really don't want to.

I want to see them bounce, lets me know I'm hitting it right.

Those would just... stay there... no thank you.

On top of that... she's like an 8 to me. Call me crazy if you want, but after noticing that she dropped a point.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> Whar does fake boobs feel like? Far worse than real?


As a connoisseur, enhanced are fun. I've hung out with a couple of strippers and tons of bar stars if you will. They're all the same...you can go motor boating or russian...but that's another story. 

It's certainly a bit stiffer, more compact, but sometimes they tend to be more sensitive. The way you tell if it's natural and this is coming from a girl who told me...they jiggle when they walk. Implants just kinda stay in their place hence the term bolt ons...haha. 

As for Arianny and Brittney, both are very proportional. Two thumbs up from me! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Gorgeous. I didn't know she had a boyfriend. Someone might deflour her before me


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Personally... I find her a bit of a minger.

I like my women to look like they are made of skin and flesh, not perspex. She looks like something that belongs in a cardboard box in toys R us. Nasty.

Gimmie a plain old regular women any-day. One with body hair thank you.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Personally... I find her a bit of a minger.
> 
> I like my women to look like they are made of skin and flesh, not perspex. She looks like something that belongs in a cardboard box in toys R us. Nasty.
> 
> Gimmie a plain old regular women any-day. *One with body hair thank you.*


Ughh... Puke. I put my hand in a girls jeans/panties before and felt that she had tons of hair down there and i slowly and extrmely awkwardly pulled my hand back up. She was looking at me and i was looking at her and it was truly as awkward as it sounds. Then after a few seconds of neither of us talking i told her im gonna go back to the party. And the awkwardness never truly went away since that moment.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In the words of Hank Moody...

" While I'm down there it might be nice to see a hint of pubis. I'm not talking about a huge 70's Playboy bush or anything. Just something that reminds me that I'm performing cunnilingus on an adult"

She's quote the hotty, Britney.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm not convinced they are fake. And whoc ares if she smokes haha.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I'm not convinced they are fake. And whoc ares if she smokes haha.


I didn't know she smokes 

Thats minus 7 points. I hate smoke.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I showed my wife the pics and she thinks that her tits are real. She actually said the opposite about them being lopsided; since the lopsidedness is not consistent it is probably a sign they *ahem* very soft and being pushed by a bra. If they were permanently high and lopsided it would be a sign they are fake. Some pics they do and some they don't, so its at least a good job. 



PheelGoodInc said:


> I didn't know she smokes
> 
> Thats minus 7 points. I hate smoke.


Well we don't know she smokes. One of the pictures has a pack of Marlboros on the table next to her. Could really be anyone's smokes...bfs...friends...hers. 

I don't mind if she does at all, though, because I smoke which means less chance she will find it gross or nag me.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Definitely fake. They don't sit nicely and her nipples are in the wrong place.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

The fake tits don't bother me much (though I consider most breast augmentations to be a waste of money, they don't really have a major effect on how hot a woman is, IMO, Big tits are nice, small ones are also nice.)

Smoking bothers me in a potential lady-friend, you can smell it on their breath and taste it when you kiss, and it isn't nice. But since Britney, sad to say, doesn't fit that definition, there's no real reason for me to care.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I showed my wife the pics and she thinks that her tits are real. She actually said the opposite about them being lopsided; since the lopsidedness is not consistent it is probably a sign they *ahem* very soft and being pushed by a bra. If they were permanently high and lopsided it would be a sign they are fake. Some pics they do and some they don't, so its at least a good job.


It's not particuarly about the lopsidedness, but the rather drastic "edges" around the breasts and their awkward unnatural form. Natural breasts blend in softer with the rest of the body.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Personally... I find her a bit of a minger.
> 
> I like my women to look like they are made of skin and flesh, not perspex. She looks like something that belongs in a cardboard box in toys R us. Nasty.
> 
> Gimmie a plain old regular women any-day. One with body hair thank you.


I'm actually in this camp. I like imperfections in women. Honestly, if a girl looks "perfect" and "Smoking hot" like this, it's a turn off for me.

I don't want a hairy beast, that's for sure. But damn, some stubble is fine by me. I like girls that are... real.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> It's not particuarly about the lopsidedness, but the rather drastic "edges" around the breasts and their awkward unnatural form. Natural breasts blend in softer with the rest of the body.


Tell Keeley Hazell that  Those tits looks 100% fake until you see her with her shirt off. Push up bra's / bathing suits can do wonders...anyways. I am not saying Palmer's are real. Even if they are, they are not exactly spectacular. Jus that it is possible. These pictures are in no way evidence of fake breasts, especially considering their are PB photos.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> The fake tits don't bother me much (though I consider most breast augmentations to be a waste of money, they don't really have a major effect on how hot a woman is, IMO, Big tits are nice, small ones are also nice.)
> 
> Smoking bothers me in a potential lady-friend, you can smell it on their breath and taste it when you kiss, and it isn't nice. But since Britney, sad to say, doesn't fit that definition, there's no real reason for me to care.


I dont smoke, but I like the taste of it in a girls mouth! Its dirty, its nasty, its what a girl should be for a one night stand! If I were to date or marry her, the smoking is not an option, but that taste always reminds me of some good, dirty, dirty times!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> I dont smoke, but I like the taste of it in a girls mouth! Its dirty, its nasty, its what a girl should be for a one night stand! If I were to date or marry her, the smoking is not an option, but that taste always reminds me of some good, dirty, dirty times!


To each their own. I can't stand it. It's a major turn off for me. One night stand or not.

I know its bad when I'm hammered and I still notice the smoke.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

I think this thread sums up the '2/10 would not bang' meme pretty well.


----------

